# Silly Noob Question- Finding and matching connectors.



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, so I'm beginning to design a afforable set-up to get started with and I've been pricing out a start-up steam engine and freight cars. I plan on using a Bachmann steam engine and Athearn cars. From what I understand Bachmann engines use EZ couplers while Athearn cars use McHenry scale knuckle spring couplers, so my silly noob question is: Are they compatible? I'm assuming their not, and secondly: Can the Couplers be replaced on the engine or cars? Which coupler is better? Thanks for your patience, the other Evan.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Evan, there are no silly questions. I don't know anything about HO and someone will address your question, but you're sort of in a family, now---every question is a good one. Remember that everyone was new to the hobby at one time; we thank those who taught us by sharing what we learn with the next guy or woman who comes along. Try to see it from this aspect: in posting that question, you created the opportunity for every future reader who has the same question to find the answer. So...nice job, Evan!:appl:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have not heard of McHenry couplers. I am familiar with Kadee couplers which sounds like the same thing. The Kadees are more expensive and have more of a touch of realism. For the most part they can be changed. it is possible to operate with both couplers. I don't have a picture of a kadee all I have is a Proto with a magnetic bar. It is not compatible with the plastic hook. Most couplers use a black box and can be changed.

This is a proto version. It connected to an ez but not to my Sante Fe tender.









EZ coupler or horn and hook.









A 50 foot newsprint car.For show.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

The Proto with a magnetic bar looks nearly identical, I'll proabably use those in the long run they look a lot better/ realistic than the EZ connectors.


----------

